# Operating Systems >  Aix

## mahider

If you are planning to upgrade from AIX 5.2 to AIX 5.3, which of the above options from question 1 would be most appropriate to select ? Also, list out any features that would allow you to fall back to AIX 5.2, in case the upgrade to 5.3 was not successful.

----------


## vishpri

> If you are planning to upgrade from AIX 5.2 to AIX 5.3, which of the above options from question 1 would be most appropriate to select ? Also, list out any features that would allow you to fall back to AIX 5.2, in case the upgrade to 5.3 was not successful.


Hi this is vishnu priya (vishpri).

         U have talked about options in ur Question? where r the options? 
Any way, there is a command called *alt_disk_install* (alternate disk installation) which allows for system installation while the system up and running. To switch over to new version, u need to reboot the system.
         If u face any problems, U can rollback to previous version by changing the bootlist to point of the original bootdisk.

         If u have any doubt regarding my answer, send me a message.

bye.

----------

